# Not another dumb shark question



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I've got 6' 170# 7 strand stainless leaders attached to 14/0 heavy circle hooks with crimps and 240# barrel swivels at the other end. I've built some 4-8 oz sputnik weights. My rod is a heavy action 8' catfishing rod, Penn senator spooled with 600 yards of 65# Mono.

I've got the weed eater line and crimps for a shock line, but I'm not sure with the size sharks I'm looking for that I need it. I'll be fishing Ft Morgan and my goal is 6' or better and will by yaking bait out. 


Do I need to use a weedeater line shock chord or am I good to go?



I do have enough stuff to make a couple 10' wire leaders. Better plan?


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

You'll need the shock leader to have something to grab when you have the fish close to shore. I've fished without them but I would use a longer leader. Keeps them from whipping your mainline. You probably wouldn't have any problem with a 6 footer. You can get cable at lowes and Home Depot. Have them cut it to whatever length you need. I use 12' 3/32. Good luck.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Over kill


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

What's overkill?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

its only overkill for those who have never caught a big shark off the beach. you don't need weed eater for the top leader but you do need heavy 400lb + mono.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> its only overkill for those who have never caught a big shark off the beach. you don't need weed eater for the top leader but you do need heavy 400lb + mono.


 ANd as I have found out the hard way even the 400 gets bit in half once in a while. Call me LP lets go catch some jacks for bait!!! UGLY


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

PM me. i might be able to go tomorrow. let me know what they are hitting.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

lowprofile said:


> its only overkill for those who have never caught a big shark off the beach. you don't need weed eater for the top leader but you do need heavy 400lb + mono.


Not being a [email protected]... Really? I have always used a Penn 114 with 85lb braid mainline with about 50yd topshot of 80lb mono and then a 6-8ft steel leader. Am I doing this wrong? Never been cut off before... But never hooked a big nasty one either.


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Depends what your targeting nomo. The rig your using works. I go big but not overkill. People like to say stuff on here but don't know what there are talking about or don't target what the post is about. They just want to put in there 2 cents and it doesn't make me believe that they know what there are talking about. If you want to catch a big one you have to have big gear starting with your rod and reel. A big shark is likely to swallow a short leader with the bait.


----------

